# Grobschmutz durch Pumpe befördern



## Naturliebhaber (19. Nov. 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage zu der Verträglichkeit von Pumpen und Grobschmutz. 

Nehmen wir an, man hat im Teich mehrere offene Bodenabläufe und/oder Skimmer ohne Sieb. Die Schläuche laufen alle in einem Sammelschacht zusammen, wo eine Pumpe angeschlossen wird. Nach der Pumpe sitzt ein Teichfilter, der den Grobschmutz und Schwebestoffe rausfltern soll. Stellt das ein Problem für eine Pumpe dar, wenn Fadenalgen, Laub usw. durch die Pumpe fließt? Schadet das der Pumpe?

Also Reihenfolge:
Bodenabläufe und Skimmer - Verrohrung zum Sammelschacht -  Pumpe -Filter - zurück in den Teich

Außerdem sagt man ja, eine UVC Lampe muss vor den Filter geschalten werden, damit dieser die Verklumpten Algen zurückhält.
Das heißt die Reihenfolge wäre:
Bodenabläufe und Skimmer - Verrohrung in Sammelschacht - UVC Lampe - Pumpe -FIlter - zurück in den Teich

Wie seht ihr das? 

grüssle


----------



## trampelkraut (19. Nov. 2015)

Richtig wäre:

Bodenabläufe und Skimmer > Verrohrung > Sammelschacht > Grobfilter > Pumpe > UVC  > Filter > zurück in den Teich.


----------



## jolantha (20. Nov. 2015)

Gartenteich123 schrieb:


> Stellt das ein Problem für eine Pumpe dar, wenn Fadenalgen, Laub usw. durch die Pumpe fließt?



Das einzige Problem dabei ist, daß sich das Pumpenrad zusetzt. 
Wenn ich merke, daß der Durchfluß nachläßt, ziehe ich die Pumpe hoch, schraube den Schlauch ab, reinige das Flügelrad und __ senke sie wieder ab. 
Bisher hat es noch keiner Pumpe geschadet.


----------



## Nori (20. Nov. 2015)

Ich würde im Sammelschacht eine Art Absetzvolumen einbauen, das Herausnehmbar ist und wo sich Blätter etc. ablagern können (= Grobfilter).
Die Pumpe braucht diesen Dreck erst gar nicht fördern - also Pumpe leicht erhöht im Schacht aufstellen (könnte auch auf einem groben Sieb gestellt werden).
Damit wäre die meiner Meinung nach weiter Oben schon richtig angesetzte Reihenfolge bis zur Pumpe umgesetzt.

Gruß Nori


----------



## troll20 (20. Nov. 2015)

Alternativ je nach Aufbau geht auch die Pumpe unten darüber ein Siebkorb über welchem die Einläufe sind. 
Dann bräuchte man nicht jedes mal die Pumpe ausbauen um das Sieb zu reinigen. Hat jedoch in beiden Fällen die Gefahr das die Pumpe trocken läuft, weil das Sieb zu ist.
Also nur Pumpen mit Trockenlaufschutz  
Am einfachsten ist es man läßt einfach den mitgelieferten Pumpenkorb dran und entfernt den Dreck mit einem Schlamsauger je nach Bedarf


----------



## Nori (20. Nov. 2015)

Ich dachte da eher an einen "Handgriff" als an einen Pumpenausbau - eine Art flacher Einkaufskorb (nur etwas engmaschiger) auf dem die Pumpe steht - also Pumpe hochheben, Korb am Henkel packen und ausleeren und wieder einsetzen - sollte so etwa 30 Sekunden beanspruchen.
Wasser findet immer seinen Weg - wenn man alle 1-2 Wochen da mal reinschaut dürfte die Gefahr des Trockenlaufens kein Thema sein.

Gruß Nori


----------



## fiseloer (20. Nov. 2015)

Ich denke wir reden hier von einem Schwerkraftsystem, dann gehört die Pumpe sowieso nicht in die Sammelkammer sondern ans Ende der Filterkette.


----------



## Nori (20. Nov. 2015)

Nö, davon hat er nichts gesagt....

Gruß Nori


----------



## Micha61 (21. Nov. 2015)

Hallo,



fiseloer schrieb:


> Ich denke wir reden hier von einem Schwerkraftsystem,


wie es beschrieben wird, handelt es sich wie bei mir, um ein System in Halbschwerkraft.
Wenn man darauf achtet, das die verwendete Pumpe, ein robustes Flügelrad hat ( wie z.B. die alten Oase Aquamax oder die heutigen Premium Eco) kann man die Pumpe auch(wie bei mir) ohne Schmutzfangkorb betreiben. Allerdings sollte man täglich, die volle Leistung der Pumpe kontrollieren, geht einfach mit einem handelsüblichen Strommessgerät. 


Gartenteich123 schrieb:


> Also Reihenfolge:
> Bodenabläufe und Skimmer - Verrohrung zum Sammelschacht - Pumpe -Filter - zurück in den Teich


Zugschieber nicht vergessen!!!!!! Du musst den Durchfluss der einzelnen Rohre, regeln können. Wenn der BA nicht gedrosselt wird, kann es passieren, der Skimmer dümpelt gelangweilt auf der Wasseroberfläche herum. Beim Einbau der Zugschieber, unbedingt darauf achten, das im Notfall (defekt) diese leicht getauscht werden können.
Vorher
  
Heute
  

LG Micha


----------



## Micha61 (21. Nov. 2015)

Hier noch ein Beispiel, was meine alte 15er Aquamax in den Filter befördert hat.
  
Ohne Schaden zu nehmen.
Aber lieber den Pumpenschacht so groß bauen, das die Pumpe MIT Schmutzfangkorb hinein gestellt werden kann.


----------



## fiseloer (21. Nov. 2015)

Bitte um Erklärung:

Schwerkraft
Halbschwerkraft
Gepumpt

Gruß Klaus


----------



## samorai (21. Nov. 2015)

Grob-Schmutz Siebe kann man auch selber bauen, zB:  Dachrinnensiebe aus PE, die sollten den 8mm der Pumpen-Verkleidung sehr nah kommen.

Ron!


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Nov. 2015)

samorai schrieb:


> Grob-Schmutz Siebe kann man auch selber bauen, zB: Dachrinnensiebe aus PE, die sollten den 8mm der Pumpen-Verkleidung sehr nah kommen.
> 
> Ron!


Haga-Netze da gibt es Meterware mit 5mm Masche. EUR 2,16 der Meter 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/KUNSTSTOFFGI...399976?hash=item3f31eaa168:g:h1kAAOSwT4lWSzRB


----------



## trampelkraut (22. Nov. 2015)

Jede Pumpe, egal für welche Partikelgröße sollte durch einen Vorfilter, Absatzbecken, oder Kiesbettfilter vor groben Verunreinigungen geschützt werden.

Man könnte die Pumpe aber auch gar nicht einschalten, dann kann ihr auch nichts passieren.


----------



## wander-falke (22. Nov. 2015)

fiseloer schrieb:


> Bitte um Erklärung:
> 
> Schwerkraft
> Halbschwerkraft
> Gepumpt



Wie wird das __ Filtersystem mit Wasser versorgt.......

Gepumpt: 
Das Filtersystem befindet sich über dem Wasserspiegel ( i.d.R Tonnenfilter, Druckfilter, etc) 
Das Wasser muss zuerst in die Höhe gepumpt werden, um in den Filter zu gelangen.
Danach läuft das Wasser zwar "in Schwerkraft" in den Teich, das System ist aber gepumpt .

Halbschwerkraft:
Das Filtersystem, (zb US III) wird auf Niveau des Wasserspiegel bedient.
Dennoch muss das Wasser wieder auf Teichniveau gepumpt werden.
Dadurch läuft Wasser "in Schwerkraft" in den Filter, wird aber wieder durch eine Pumpe auf Teichniveau gefördert

Schwerkraft:
Das Filtersystem befindet sich auf Teichniveau.
Das Wasser muss nicht in die Höhe gepumpt werden um den Kreislauf zu schließen.
Die Pumpe dient der Wasserbewegung und Strömungserzeugung und nicht der Höhenüberwindung


----------



## rollikoi (22. Nov. 2015)

Hallo,

nicht für Ungut Andreas. Will auch nicht streiten oder so aber zwischen dem was du als Halbschwerkraft und Schwerkraft bezeichnest besteht zumindest für mich kein großer Unterschied.
In beiden Fällen wird eine Pumpe (die wenig Druck aufbringen muss) am Ende der Filterkette benötigt um den Kreislauf in Gang zu halten.
Für mich gibt es "Gepumpt" und "Schwerkraft", alles andere sind Spitzfindigkeiten die niemand wirklich helfen sondern nur verwirren.

LG Bernd


----------



## Nori (22. Nov. 2015)

Der Unterschied zwischen Halbschwerkraft und Schwerkraft ist, dass die eigentliche Filterstrecke bei einem Schwerkraftsystem eben in Schwerkraft läuft - bei einem Halbschwerkraftsystem läuft die Filterstrecke ab dem Sammelschacht wie bei einem gepumpten System.
Vorteil gegenüber dem reinen gepumpten System ist der Betrieb der Absaugung im Teich und des Skimmers in Schwerkraft - und dass die Pumpe eben nicht im Teich steht und so wartungsfreundlicher ist ....

Gruß Nori


----------



## rollikoi (22. Nov. 2015)

Ah jetzt fällt der Groschen, also ein gepumpter Filter mit Sammelschacht aber keine Halbschwerkraft.
Macht es doch nicht komplizierter als es ist.

LG Bernd


----------



## Micha61 (23. Nov. 2015)

Hallo,



Nori schrieb:


> bei einem Halbschwerkraftsystem läuft die Filterstrecke ab dem Sammelschacht wie bei einem gepumpten System.
> Vorteil gegenüber dem reinen gepumpten System ist der Betrieb der Absaugung im Teich und des Skimmers in Schwerkraft - und dass die Pumpe eben nicht im Teich steht und so wartungsfreundlicher ist ....



Auch kann man schnell, entweder nur vom Boden, oder über den Skimmer absaugen, beide zusammen natürlich auch.
Nur braucht man dann, eine etwas stärkere Pumpe, für meine 12m³ ist eine 16er am werkeln. Wenn die Pumpe dann noch regelbar ist, steht einem Winterbetrieb nicht`s mehr im Wege.


rollikoi schrieb:


> Für mich gibt es "Gepumpt" und "Schwerkraft",


da hast Du Recht, eigentlich ist diese sogenannte Halbschwerkraft, auch nur ein gepumptes System.

LG Micha


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Nov. 2015)

Hallo zusammen, erstmal vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten.

Bevor die Geheimniskrämerei weitergeht, hier die eigentliche Idee. (siehe Bild)

Beschreibung: Das Wasser fließt per Schwerkraft (kommunizierende Röhren) in eine Regentonne (200-300l) und am Boden liegt eine Pumpe. Diese Pumpe fördert dann das Wasser über den Filter zurück in den Teich/Filtergraben. Auf dem Bild ist ein Spaltfilter abgebildet. Dieser kann aber durch jeden anderen Filter ersetzt werden. 

Nun nochmal zusammenfassend: Entweder ich baue einen Sieb oberhalb meiner Pumpe ein (Maschenweite 3-7mm) oder ich verwende einfach eine Pumpe, mit einem Gehäuse außen rum. Das muss ich mir noch durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Vielen Dank! 

gruß


----------



## troll20 (23. Nov. 2015)

Aber schön dran denken


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Schläuche laufen alle in einem Sammelschacht zusammen


Nimm Leitungen wie KG 110 da sonst zu wenig in Schwerkraft nach läuft und die Pumpe schnell zur Luftpumpe mutiert.


----------



## fiseloer (23. Nov. 2015)

Hallo Naturliebhaber,

warum willst Du die Regentonne eingraben und den danach folgenden Filter höher stellen?
Viel einfacher wäre es, den Filter ebenfalls einzugraben, bzw. einen Filterkeller zu bauen.
Dann hängst Du hinter den Filter eine sparsame Rohrpumpe, die das gereinigte Wasser in den Filtergraben befördert.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## ThorstenC (23. Nov. 2015)

Das habe ich ihm auch schon wärmstens im NG Forum und per pn empfohlen.
Ebenso ein Spaltsieb USIII provisorisch einzubauen.
dann wäre der gröbste Dreck raus, Pumpe im trockenen, Tauch UV möglich u.s.w.

Für einen Filter in Schwerkraft, fehlen mir aber ausserhalb TF oder EBF oder SiFi die Ideen um ca. 15-20 m3 durchzubekommen für 2 Saugleitungen in KG 110.

Es wird eben wie so oft versucht mit Provisorien zurecht zukommen....oder Ideen zu entwickeln, die andere schon lange aus gutem Grund hinter sich gelassen haben.
Die Endlösung kommt dann später irgendwann.


----------



## fiseloer (23. Nov. 2015)

fiseloer schrieb:


> Bitte um Erklärung:
> 
> Schwerkraft
> Halbschwerkraft
> ...



Mit der Frage wollte ich etwas provozieren. 

Es gibt kein echtes Schwerkraft-System, das wäre nämlich ein perpetuum-mobile.
Jedes System braucht mindestens eine Pumpe, damit sich das Wasser wirklich bewegt.
Darum sind eigentlich alle Filtersysteme gepumpt!

Meiner Meinung nach kann man höchsten von Halbschwerkraft sprechen, wenn man die Ansaugung aus dem Teich der Schwerkraft überlässt.
Dummerweise hat sich dieses System aber im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch als "Schwerkraft-System" etabliert.

Genug Klugscheisserei, ich denke wir wissen alle was gemeint ist.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## fiseloer (23. Nov. 2015)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Ebenso ein Spaltsieb USIII provisorisch einzubauen.


Was meinst Du mit provisorisch ?


----------



## ThorstenC (23. Nov. 2015)

Solange, bis man aus reinem Basteltrieb heraus eventuell einen TF oder EBF mit LH einbaut.
Wie viele andere ja auch.....

Bei mir waren zwei USIII provisorisch 2 Jahre am laufen.


----------



## wander-falke (23. Nov. 2015)

rollikoi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nicht für Ungut Andreas.


Also hab ich dann eine ????
oder doch eine Halbkraft Schwerpumpanlage?
... oder was?

Es wird Winter ,meine Hirnzellen begeben sich auch in den Winterschlaf und meine schwere Pumpkraftanlage ist aus.
Also keine Sorge, Nicht_s_ für Ungut


----------



## fiseloer (24. Nov. 2015)

Kann das sein, dass wir hier über einen Schwimmteich reden?
Sind da getauchte Pumpen überhaupt zugelassen?


----------



## ThorstenC (24. Nov. 2015)

Natürlich sind da getauchte Pumpen zugelassen.
Zumindest die, welche keine Stromspannung über 24V benötigen.

Deswegen wird ja z.B. bei Nauturagart den Kunden ihre 12V Pumpen verkauft, weil diese ja am Ende des Filterteiches im Wasser liegen und in die Höhe mit Gegendruck in die Stapelfilter pumpen müssen.
'Allerdings vertragen diese Pümpchen nicht so grobe Partikel wie dickere 230V Pumpen....

Es geht aber auch anders. Wartungsärmer und stromsparender- wer will oder kann.

Wenn nicht möglich, kann ich immer nur einen oder zwei Spaltsiebfilter wie USIII empfehlen, die von den Saugleitungen in Schwerkraft befüllt werden und wo dahinter eine oder drei trocken aufgestellte Pumpe(n) sitzt(en)

Wenn man hinter den Spaltsiebfiltern noch irgendwelche zum Durchfluß passenden Schaumstoffilter (z.B. Patronenfilter) setzt, dann dürfte es für Schwimmteiche dicke reichen.
Aber das mit den Schaumstofffiltern wollte ich nicht mehr bauen, weil ich für ein KG200 Rohr und einen Trommelfilter bessere Verwendung hatte....

Und wer noch ein oder zwei USIII und gute Pumpen von Messner (Eco Tec 2 plus15000 und EcoTec2 20000 ) demnächst benötigt, der möge sich melden.
Verrohrung in 63mm PVC konfigurier ich wunschgemäß.
Wenn ich mit den Restarbeiten am Teich fertig bin, kommt auch alles ordentlich in die Verkaufsanzeigen rein.


----------

